# Syrian Hamster accomodation advice



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking to rehome a Syrian hamster from a rescue (Yorkshire area - feel free to recommend places if you know anywhere) - and I would like some advise on suitable housing. I am told the minimum size is 
80 x 50 x 35cm so I want to get something this size but ideally a little larger. I like the ones with the plastic sides to prevent too much bedding coming out but I am aware I need to ensure adequate ventilation … so in short…. Can any of you recommend a specific type of accommodation? Is there one that spring to mind?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to rehome a Syrian hamster from a rescue (Yorkshire area - feel free to recommend places if you know anywhere) - and I would like some advise on suitable housing. I am told the minimum size is
> 80 x 50 x 35cm so I want to get something this size but ideally a little larger. I like the ones with the plastic sides to prevent too much bedding coming out but I am aware I need to ensure adequate ventilation … so in short…. Can any of you recommend a specific type of accommodation? Is there one that spring to mind?


A ferplast Mary cage is around the right size. It has wire bars for climbing. But has a deep Base so bedding dosent fall out. You can get them online or in many pet shops.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

There is this:
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/197362
I've used it, very good size, though I would highly recommend not using the tubes.

then there is this:
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/189303
Not one I've used but has good reviews on a hamster forum I used to go on.

Another option:
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/189556
I have this cage, I have the smaller size and it is huge, good ventilation and you can fill the bottom section up to make it really deep, substrate stays in. I've used for gerbils and now a roborovski hamster, works really well.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

We have a couple of qute's, they look good and are the best hamster/gerbil housing we've ever owned, really can't recommend them enough.
https://www.omlet.co.uk/shop/hamsters_and_gerbils/qute_hamster_cage/


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rockdot said:


> We have a couple of qute's, they look good and are the best hamster/gerbil housing we've ever owned, really can't recommend them enough.
> https://www.omlet.co.uk/shop/hamsters_and_gerbils/qute_hamster_cage/


Those cages are far too small.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine has a Maxi Duna, ticks all the boxes for me.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

Animallover26 said:


> Those cages are far too small.


We think they are great given the amount of ways we can change them around each week, our animals are happy, healthy and safe in them and that's what matters most to us. Wouldn't use anything different now as so many other cages are flimsy and badly built.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rockdot said:


> We think they are great given the amount of ways we can change them around each week, our animals are happy, healthy and safe in them and that's what matters most to us. Wouldn't use anything different now as so many other cages are flimsy and badly built.


The number of ways you change them
around each week (which, incidentally, you shouldn't do anyway) is pretty irrelevant. As @Animallover26 has said, they're far too small. Well under recommended guidelines.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

SixStar said:


> The number of ways you change them
> around each week (which, incidentally, you shouldn't do anyway) is pretty irrelevant. As @Animallover26 has said, they're far too small. Well under recommended guidelines.


As I said, we are very happy with them, they are perfect for our animals. Changing the cage each week keeps it clean and provides places to dig, exercise, explore and find food. The animals are happy and healthy and this is what matters most.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rockdot said:


> As I said, we are very happy with them, they are perfect for our animals. Changing the cage each week keeps it clean and provides places to dig, exercise, explore and find food. The animals are happy and healthy and this is what matters most.


Poor hams


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

SixStar said:


> Poor hams


You can stop now, it's clear that you will disagree with me on all counts but you really don't need to be insulting, my animals are very much cared for!


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

rockdot said:


> You can stop now, it's clear that you will disagree with me on all counts but you really don't need to be insulting, my animals are very much loved and cared for!


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

SixStar said:


> Poor hams


You can stop now, you've made it very clear that you disagree with me on all counts but you really don't need to be insulting, my animals are very much loved and cared for.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

rockdot said:


> You can stop now, you've made it very clear that you disagree with me on all counts but you really don't need to be insulting, my animals are very much loved and cared for.


Why are you housing them in inhumanly small accomdation then?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

@rockdot Can I just ask what species of hamster you have?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions everybody. I was thinking the Hamster Heaven http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/197362 so it is good to see this one has the thumbs up. I agree on the tubes - a hamster of mine once fell down similar tubes and broke its back 

Now just to convince hubby as he is being stubborn .... *rolls eyes*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

jo-pop said:


> Thank you for your suggestions everybody. I was thinking the Hamster Heaven http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/197362 so it is good to see this one has the thumbs up. I agree on the tubes - a hamster of mine once fell down similar tubes and broke its back
> 
> Now just to convince hubby as he is being stubborn .... *rolls eyes*


Sorry to hear about your hamster that broke it's back 

If you do not mind using second hand cages might be worth looking around selling sites, might be able to get a hamster heaven cheaper if it's the price that your husband isn't keen on.


----------

